# horn replacement



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

sorry, super silly question . 

If i want to replace a horn on my 01 SE Maxima. What do i need to pay attention to ?
// Let me clarify - i want to put after parket one - little bit louder and with different tone. So i just want to know if ther eare any specs of limitations...

Thank You


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no limits. Buy what you want and install it. It's dummy proof


----------



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> no limits. Buy what you want and install it. It's dummy proof


 :cheers:


----------

